# Hatching Eggs.



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The person been i've in contact with for about a week, has finally said they'll be sending me some eggs in the mail tomorrow. I'm getting in Xenentodon cancila, Needlenose Fish, to try and raise the fry for the first time. They mentioned i'll be getting in about 85 +/- eggs, and I want to make sure all make it through.
Any tips on correct hatching? So far, I have a 2.5 gallon, with temps about 78 or so, constant airation, and almost quite sterile. I'll be doing daily water changes, can I also add in Triple Sulfa to reduce chances of fungal infections in the eggs? I'd much rather use Methylene Blue, but I have no access to it as of now. I already have a few "cases" of tri-sulfa already laying around just incase I need it for my seahorses. It would be great if I could use this at the first stages of development, but i'm not sure whether or not the combination of ingredients will harm them or not. 

*It contains:*
Sulfathiazole
Sulfamethazine
Sulfacetamide

If you have any info, tips, warnings, stories, etc. i'd greatly appreciated if you'd post. I want the greatest turn-out I can get, since they're hard to raise to begin with. I've never hatched eggs before, so I may just be overworrying . I have everything already covered for when they hatch, but the whole "fungus killing off the entire clutch" worries me.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

It sounds good for them, but I dont think all will survive, in every batch there are always a few that die from casualties that you cannot control.

`Mishy


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, but about 2 months off .

I love how people answer my questions.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

I would have answered in chat for you if you asked :fish:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You weren't here lol. I had raised them to the 2 week mark or so- and they just disappeared. Only about 5 eggs didn't make it- without the use of meds.

No one gave me an answer, that is, until they were already hatched.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Lol, my bad didnt see the date that this topic was made

`Mishy


----------

